# Could my broken coccyx interfere with natural birth



## Lemoncello (Jan 16, 2010)

This may sound slightly strange, but it's been nagging at my mind, so I thought I'd ask here...

When I was in high school I had a chiropracter who routinely ordered full-body x-rays for his new patients. We discovered from that x-ray that at some point during my childhood I had fallen and broken my tailbone in such a way that when it healed, it fused in a position perpendicular to the rest of my spine. It has never caused me any pain or discomfort, but it does point inward at an almost 90 degree angle. My chiro told me then that when I had my first child (assuming I delivered vaginally) my coccyx would break again and be pushed back into a more normal position.

Because of this information, for years I have assumed that I would NEED an epidural just to handle the pain of of my tailbone breaking, regardless of the other pains of labor. However, now that I am actually pregnant with my first, and I know alot more about the effects of drugs during labor....well, I really would rather not go that route. I really want to have a natural birth if at all possible, and I'm even considering my options for homebirth. But still knowing that I have this "obstacle," I question whether this is even possible.

Does anyone have any experience with something like this? Are there birthing positions that could possibly help me endure the pain? Obviously this is a question I need to ask my care provider (whoever that ends up being...but that's another story), but I thought I'd seek some input here as well!


----------



## Liberty5_3000 (Feb 12, 2007)

My tailbone hooks back up inside, is not fused (even where it should be) and gives me a lot of pain when sitting or lying on my back. I definitely had a lot of pain in that area in particular when I was in labor, but I don't know if it was anything unusual or not, especially since he was breech, and it ended in a c-section so I don't know what might have happened if things had worked out differently. For what its worth, before I knew my son was breech, the tailbone pain didn't tempt me to want an epidural, didn't even cross my mind and I doubt it would have hurt much worse to actually break. But I can't at all imagine lying on my back at all during labor after how it felt last time. I'm a bit concerned about it sometimes, since they are going to want me hooked up with an IV and monitoring and all for the VBAC. My chiropractor seemed to think it might be a good thing if mine breaks during birth, so it could maybe end up more normal. I sure hope he's right


----------



## Lemoncello (Jan 16, 2010)

Ouch, Liberty! Sounds like your tailbone gives you alot more trouble than mine!







Wishing you well for your VBAC!

Anyone else have any input?


----------



## sebandg'smama (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi, I broke my tailbone as a child as well.

I was very worried when I was pregnant. I had a 10 pound, 3 ounce ds at home (so no epidural!) with no extra pain from my tailbone.

In fact after going through labour and childbirth I realized how much pain my tailbone had been giving me all those years as it was comparable to labour pains. So that's when I sought treatment from a chiropractor who has helped me manage the pain.

When I had my dd (also at home) I did not have any issues either.

-Melanie


----------



## miami mommy (Mar 1, 2010)

I had never had any tailbone issues before birth, then my DS hit it as he was was being born. He came out super fast and all at once. My guess is that his shoulders hit my tailbone and fractured it. I had a natural childbirth and I didn't notice pain in my tailbone until well after the birth when I got up to use the bathroom. I found that my body's own painkillers were enough to keep me from feeling all the pain I should have during labor because I tore pretty badly, too, and it didn't feel quite as painful as it should have.

I do have to say that my tailbone hurt quite a bit for a couple weeks after I gave birth, so make sure you're prepared for that just in case. It basically kept me from doing much walking around the house, but I was lucky to have my husband around so he could bring me food.







My midwife gave me some Traumeel lotion, which helped quite a bit.


----------



## Lemoncello (Jan 16, 2010)

Melanie, That's encouraging that you didn't really have any problems due to your tailbone injury during labor. I hope that will be true for me! It seems like a strange problem to have since it seems most people complain about tailbone issues as a result of childbirth, rather than the other way around!


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

I broke my tailbone abut 10 years ago and it still bugs me! I had a chiro tell me that I may need to give birth on hands and knees because of it.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

Just wanted to add (I've broken my tailbone, I'm pretty sure, sledding as a teenager) that many women actually *break* theirs while pushing out their baby. That's actually good news, because it means that even if it's "in the way", it's possible to get the kid out. Intuitively, hands and knees seems like it would work to take any physical pressure off the coccyx during pushing. I wouldn't necessarily plan on an epidural - you can always get one if you need it, but why not see how things go first? You may surprise yourself. My 8#7 baby came out no problem, and I was even semi-reclined/to the side.


----------



## ana1976 (Feb 29, 2012)

Dear,

I have an extremely hooked tailbone -anterior angulation. In my country (Bosnia and Herzegovina) but generally Europe people do not know much abour thsese problems, my doctor told me tha operation can cause even more problems afteerwards so it would be best to avoid that option.Nevertheless my and my husband plan to have a baby but I am terrified of the idea to get pragnenet because I believe that birth might injure me or the baby. I would appreciate very much more info and support on this topic. Thank you

Ana


----------



## LizWipp (Apr 25, 2012)

I had my daughter back in 2007 and was unable to progress beyond 6 cm after 15 hrs of labor. My doctor decided I need to have a c-section. When asking my doctor about a possible

v-bac in the future she said she wouldn't even consider it in my situation. Months after I found out the my tailbone was inverted. I am not yet having my second child but, plan to try a new doctor and ask about the possibility of a v-bac now knowing the more info. I don't know if my tailbone prevented my from having her naturely but, I think it may have been a contributing factor.


----------



## ljwhitty (Aug 23, 2013)

Lemoncello, I would love to hear how you went with this issue in labour. I just came across this forum from a google search and I too am in the same situation you were in. In my early teens my chiropractor discovered from a routine ex ray that I had also broken my tail bone on a 90 degree angle and he had mentioned that I would have trouble in child birth. I have never forgotten this and now thinking about starting a family in the near future it worries me. I have asked my GP about it but she said very confidently that if it hasn't given me any trouble or pain since then I have nothing to worry about. This still hasn't helped my worries or anxiety. I am also a midwifery student and have brought it up with my lecturers but they couldn't give me an answer. I would love to hear from you.


----------

